# Jail issue with /dev/log



## PutzMeInJail (Feb 19, 2015)

Hi there,

I try to learn more about the jail system in FreeBSD and therefore I decided to create a jail the manual way to understand the basics before using tools like ezjail or qjail.

I started with fetching the base binaries from the server and used it as my jail template. After configuring the template and set everything up in /etc/jail.conf and /etc.rc.conf I  launched the jail with `jail -c $jailname`.

Although the jail seems to start, I always get the following error:


```
ln /dev/log Operation not permitted
```

As far as I know the error seems to be related with a symbolic link that the host system uses to get /dev/log but the jail can't use the symbolic link which results in the error mentioned above.
From this error report (https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=179828) it seems to me that the problem should already been solved but as you can see its still hapenning for me on FreeBSD 10.1p5.

Is there something I can do to fix this?
Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 19, 2015)

Upgrade to FreeBSD 10-STABLE.  As shown in that bug, this change was just MFCed in the last few days.  Or manually patch /etc/rc.d/syslogd.


----------



## spag (Oct 22, 2016)

I am seeing the same problem inside jails log after upgrade for FreeBSD11.0-p1


```
Tue Oct 18 09:12:04 UTC 2016
ELF ldconfig path: /lib /usr/lib /usr/lib/compat /usr/local/lib /usr/local/lib/compat/pkg /usr/local/lib/compat/pkg /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.20/mach/CORE
32-bit compatibility ldconfig path: /usr/lib32
Starting slapd.
Creating and/or trimming log files.
ln: /dev/log: Operation not permitted
Starting syslogd.
Clearing /tmp.
Starting sshd.
Starting cron.
```


----------

